# [BSL] Banning dog breeds won't protect people - DetNews.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080522/OPINION01/805220334&cid=0&ei=QwQ1SIDgAY6I8ASwssmmCw&usg=AFrqEzfIqD7DDTvgPacBTlMWOwCawo03aw">Banning <b>dog</b> breeds won't protect people</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>DetNews.com, MI -</font> <nobr>12 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Discussions to date have avoided <b>breed</b>-specific <b>legislation</b>. Livingston County officials shouldn't eliminate adoptions of certain breeds. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

